# Best Composers for a Bar Fight?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

The question that is on everyone's mind is "Who would win in a bar fight -- Beethoven or Mozart?"

My initial thought is Beethoven. He seems more bulky and with that Beethoven-5 type fury, I bet he'd be an absolute psycho-devil in a fight; BUT, Mozart, he seems like he'd be wily and agile and if he could channel that pent up "I hate my dad" frustration, he could do some serious damage.

What other composers would be be trouble in a bar fight?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> What other composers would be be trouble in a bar fight?


Gesualdo. Definitely Gesualdo.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

In "Amadeus", Mozart throws his billiard-ball around. In "Down By Law", Roberto Benigni KILLED a man with the 8-ball, the best ball...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Like Tyson vs. Holyfield, Beethoven would end up biting Mozart's ear off. While that's frowned upon in boxing, I suppose it might give Beethoven an edge in a bar fight.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

In a bar bust-up, I would want Dame Ethel Smyth to watch my back. A mighty lady, took no nonsense.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems Richard Wagner would be a formidable foe in a bar fight.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Seems Richard Wagner would be a formidable foe in a bar fight.


Nonsense! He'd boast about a big game, but he'd fall like a sack of potatoes if anyone as much as breathed on him! Of course, if it was Beethoven who breathed on him...:lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure about his MMA skills, but Bartok would win in a stare-down.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got my eyes on you, Bartok!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini with a food fight would lose, he's eating all what's comings his way.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Rossini with a food fight would lose, he's eating all what's comings his way.


Yeah, but he's emotionally weak! He'd be down for the count if someone ruined a turkey stuffed with truffles! :lol:

Of course, Rossini could just sit on the competition. It'd probably finish everyone off except Brahms maybe!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> I've got my eyes on you, Bartok!


Dvořák wins because he has two diacritical marks. Poor Bartók only has one. :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Although primarily known as a conductor, Klemperer also did compose, was 6'5", and had no shortage of a killer instinct in this pic.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Although primarily known as a conductor, Klemperer also did compose, was 6'5", and had no shortage of a killer instinct in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 95641


He's got nothing on Harnoncourt!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> He's got nothing on Harnoncourt!


I'd hate to play a wrong note with him around.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Although primarily known as a conductor, Klemperer also did compose, was 6'5", and had no shortage of a killer instinct in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 95641


Looks a bit like Edgard Varèse.
( I dive before Eddie comes in)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Sibelius took part in a bar fight in Vienna, siding with the Brucknerites against the Brahmsians. Also Wagner had no trouble dodging bullets and travelling in dangerous places, so I bet he would have stood his ground, too.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Klassik said:


> I've got my eyes on you, Bartok!


Dvorak looks like he was beat too much as a child.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

And to follow up my previous posting, here is Dame Ethel herself in characteristic pose with a blunt instrument to hand.
"Call yerself a Serialist? Come on then sonny, let's see what you're made of"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Alexander Mosolov, who wrote _Iron Foundry_, is the guy with the track record. A true brawler, he was kicked out of the composer's union for fighting and later sent to the gulag for hooliganism. Even the Bonn Bruiser would have been careful around him.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Astor Piazzolla here...
"New York suites Astor and he adjusts reasonably well; he learns to speak English with the New York accent, which he retains for life. He also learns Spanish, French and Italian. However Astor has an aggressive and disruptive side, and is expelled from school for fighting: he gets the nickname Lefty because of his left handed punch."
PIAZZOLLA WINS


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I've got my eyes on you, Bartok!


This man would send Bartok sprawling to the new world and back with one E chord


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lloyd Webber and may ask why, simple he would loose and then produce no more music


----------

